
Show HN: Spy Codes: free booklet for kids (2018) - LeonB
http://www.secretgeek.net/codes
======
tonteldoos
This is fantastic! I got into cryptography with books like this when I was
younger, but they seem to be few and far between nowadays.

Also, kids don't seem to like books anymore ;-)

~~~
4e1a
I did also. I would check out the same three code-making/spy club books from
my elementary school library.

Now that I have kids I will see how it fares with them.

Thanks for sharing!

~~~
LeonB
re: getting kids into things, only thing i'd add is to be patient.

Often kids will see a thing and not connect with it at all. Then two or three
years later think it's the greatest thing they've ever seen.

------
sachleen
To the OP: On the page with the pigpen cipher and knights templar code, the
code at the top is the same as braille and morse.

I really like this! Great way to introduce codes and make your own secret
language. Also a good way to lead into how to decode them with pattern
recognition.

------
masonic
Related: check out the "Encyclopedia Brown" series of books from 40 years ago.

------
aloisdg
I started writing in Elian Script which is a Pigpen cipher. I really like the
result. Thank you for the PDF.

